# Citizen Mission Antarctica



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've always liked the look of the Citizen Mission Antarctica, however, I wasn't sure I liked the blue dial as much as I liked the black one. It was all a bit academic anyway as these watches rarely come up for sale and when they do they are always out of my reach financially. My big Laco had fallen out of favour with me for some reason (probably a size issue as I just don't feel comfortable wearing huge watches - having said that the Laco was a bit "out there" in terms of styling as well with a crown at 12 and hinged lugs). So when a fellow forum member offered me a Mission Antarctica as a trade for the Laco I thought what the hell, if I don't like it I can always sell it on without too many problems and, hopefully, without losing too much money. So I said yes & went through with the deal.

I'm glad I did as this is a seriously nice watch. All the pictures I've seen show the dial as being quite a bright blue which I wasn't too keen on. However in reality it's quite a dark blue, maybe more of a petrol blue? Not sure really, but it's a lovely colour in reality. The dial has a great honeycomb design too which may not be very clear in the pictures. Also I'm much more comfortable with the size (approx 44mm across including the crown) and conventional layout of the watch (crown at 3, normal lugs etc). The bezel rotates firmly & securely and lines up exactly at 12 (other MA owners have complained of slack bezels - nasty problem that they should see their doctor







). The watch is solar powered (eco-drive which I think has a good reliability record plus there are no pesky batteries to replace), titanium (so tough & light to wear), the quality, fit & finish all appear to be excellent. There's the added luxury of a GMT hand, quick set date display, one piece case design and a tough as old boots kevlar strap (seriously thick and possibly not that comfortable!)

So there you go I'm a happy bunny. It's a keeper (I think







) but I'll let the pictures do the talking. I know what I'll be wearing today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another photo - actually shows the honeycomb dial quite well.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally here's an ass shot - not pert as Jessica Alba's but not bad all the same


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Paul...









Well done


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that a lot Paul .... well done









Question though .... how would they keep the watch going in an Antartic winter


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Jammey or what. A nice bit of kit , if you get sick of it pass it on to me to join the others we have swopped in the past.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Question though .... how would they keep the watch going in an Antartic winter


6 month power supply (I think) once fully charged & if that isn't long enough then electric light bulbs


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The lume glows like a torch once charged, so here's a pathetically sad thought:

If the watch was run down and you exposed it to light just long enough so that the lume glowed brightly, and then put a mirrror in front of the watch to reflect said lume, would the light from the lume charge the watch?
















I know, I know I really do need to get out more


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s those long Antarctic nights getting to you
















Cool watch BTW


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> The lume glows like a torch once charged, so here's a pathetically sad thought:
> 
> If the watch was run down and you exposed it to light just long enough so that the lume glowed brightly, and then put a mirrror in front of the watch to reflect said lume, would the light from the lume charge the watch?
> 
> ...


I found a lume shot, it does look impressive. Nice watch by the way.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice, Paul. Being a Citizen with big numbers and markers, you just know it lights up the night!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bit nice that









Look forward to seeing it live.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Very Nice

Although when i bought a new Canon eos, it advised me to have the oil changed if i planned going to the Artic. Do you know what stops this watch freezing?????

Mind you if it froze, it'd still be a nice looking watch!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Do you know what stops this watch freezing?????


Hi Bill - I've absolutely no idea if the watch was even worn by members of the Mission Antarctica expedition (details here: http://www.missionantarctica.com/index.html). If it was then I would imagine that special oils were need to lubricate it - get's a bit chilly in Antarctica (or so I've heard)











> Look forward to seeing it live


Not as much as I'm looking forward to seeing your new purchase Paul







! I'll bring the MA up soon but I won't be able to come up this week as I'm busy at the theatre each evening


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Lovely looking watch...























Joli.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

One idea Paul,

If you ever pour boiling water over superluminova it glows mega bright but only briefly, if you scratch it lol it has the same effect aswell. Perhaps you could charge it in your Thermos











Katt said:


> Lovely looking watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

